
Visualization Framework for Elliptic Curves Cryptography - aadeshbagmar
https://github.com/cardwizard/EllipticCurves
======
aadeshbagmar
A Pure Python framework for Elliptic Curves and support for Matplotlib
visualizations to easily view and understand them.

Currently, the demo shows the implementation of the Diffie Hellman Secret
Sharing Algorithm using ECC.

